# So Many Problems



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

First thank you for rescuing him as that was what you did. Second absolutely get a certified GOOD behaviorist if you tell us where you live city and state someone can probably recommend someone. You have several things going on. Some typical teenager behavior with some learned bad habits along with whatever unfortunate things he was taught by his previous owners. It sound like a lot of behavior were allowed or incorrectly corrected for by the previous owners. It also sounds like he might be getting over threshold when going out making it harder for him to handle the normal stress of situations that come about when you go out and making him act out like an over excited little kid.

Have the behaviorist observe the problems and break them down for you and the best ways to handle them. Many times what we do isn't the best thing and can make the problems worse a third party neutral person is great for noticing the little things we might be doing where we might accidently encouraging a behavior or reinforce it. Also get into a good obedience class where they can really help you build a foundation that will help you teach him how to handle situations. You may need to keep him out of places for awhile that really sends him over till you can get working with a behaviorist. I took on a dog just about like yours and he turned into one of the best dogs we have had but we had to seriously learn a lot and change a lot to get him there but It can be done.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What is your dog's name? 

Who has been the person who takes this dog to class every week for 7 months? 

Who is the person who does his daily training practice at home during this time?

How much hard, aerobic exercise does the dog get every day? Leash walks do not count, it has to be 20 minutes of hard work that leaves him tired and panting. This will help with management of his high energy levels. Retrieving, playing with another dog in a fenced area, swimming if you have access to water are all ways to get his energy out. Walking isn't enough.

What methods has your trainer had you try? Is it all luring with food?

At this point, unless I'm missing something, I don't see a need for a behaviorist. Your dog doesn't have much self control and is getting very ramped up and over-excited on walks. The jumping, leash biting etc. are all behaviors that indicate over-flowing energy, both mental and physical. He has not had anyone tell him that these behaviors, along with putting teeth on people, are no longer acceptable in terms that he really understands. A puppy who grew up with apparently little training and structure is going to be a major project and in some cases may take longer to 'settle' into a dog who is easy to deal with...

I suggest trying to find a referral to a different dog trainer. What area do you live in? A talk with an obedience club or a local Golden Retriever club would be a good place to start finding leads to a different trainer. Someone who is experienced with Retrievers and is not just a pet obedience person would probably be a better fit. Private lessons are expensive but would be a good investment to have someone come to your home for 3 sessions to help you get this on track. 

Until this is under control, don't ever take the dog out of the house unless he is wearing his "no pull" harness or a "gentle leader" head halter. He is a danger to himself and the person walking him if he's not under control. If he runs away when you try to put the harness on him, clip a leash to his collar first, give him some treats and then put the harness or halter on. Careful management is 90% of the way to get through this phase. 

The fact that he is a good dog "85%-90%" of the time when he's in the house should make you feel optimistic. With proper exercise and daily commitment to consistent obedience training, he will make a good dog. He just needs you to understand that he needs firm leadership and that this is going to be a long term project. Many Goldens who are raised from puppy hood by the original owners are a handful until age 2 or 3 years. Your dog has started out with a deficit in training and consistency and you're going to have to be patient and keep working on training.


----------

